# We are excited to be hopefully adopting!



## sandgmom

Hi~

We are from outside of Seattle, WA and hoping to add to our family through the MIRACLE of adoption. I say miracle, because the whole process so far has been amazing. And I believe the strength it would take to carry a baby for nine months and then chose to share that baby with another family is nothing short of a miracle amount of strength and faith....

Anyway, we are on parent profiles, have a website and a youtube video and are just trying to share our information as much as possible.

How is everyone else doing in their journey?:hugs:


----------



## Loski83

H welcome and good luck sounds like its all going well. I am in uk and I have my little girl placed we have had her home since sept and she is nearly 15 months.


----------



## aflaspoehler

Congrats I hope it goes well for you I haven't adopted but am a birth mom who placed it truly is an amazing experience there is so much love that goes into it from both parts good luck!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hi we are also in the uk looking to adopt! We have ttc for over a year and nothing has happened - not even an evap or anything. Dh and I have always talked about adoption as an option to become parents and the stress of ttc is too much. I think the rewards of a adoption far outweigh any negatives. We get to provide security, love and support to children and they allow us to be parents with a loving family! We have just sent in our initial information form and are waiting to be invited for our initial interview. How far are you in your adoption journey?


----------

